# Plastic Fantasy Vehicles?



## Hywel (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi All,

I've been going great guns (sorry) modelling my Myrmidia and lots of female figure Empire army, and I need your help again. (Thanks to those who helped before, a combination of Dark Elf and Wood Elf frames have been extremely useful).

I want to model a Myrmidian equivalent of the War Altar for my army, and I was wondering which Fantasy vehicles are made of plastic? I find plastic much easier to kit bash than metal.

Is the Vampire Counts' black coach metal or plastic? What about the Empire War Altar, or the Mordheim Stage Coach set? I know the Skaven have plastic vehicles but they might be a bit chaos death spiky bits to use as the basis of the kit bash...

I'm kinda inclined to start with a Steam Tank, but wanted to know if any of the other coaches were modelling in plastic as they might be an alternative! Or any 40K vehicles that might make an easy low-tech kit bash?

Cheers, Hywel.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I think the black coach is metal, and the mordheim one certainly is. Useful plastic kits are probably limited to the steam tank and the corpse cart (I know a lot of people using corpse carts as the basis of both chaos and empire alters)..


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

The Screaming Bell for skaven is plastic. its got wheels and a platform.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The black coach is indeed all metal, as the the empire war altar, the only plastic bits are the wheels.

The skaven bell looks very rickety so may not be the look your after


----------



## Hywel (Nov 10, 2008)

HI,

Thanks for the info, very helpful! I think I'll start with a steam tank and a corpse cart and kit bash from there.

Cheers, Hywel.


----------

